# Nassahegan RAW, 8/14/08



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

Goal this evening was to introduce Grassi21 to MTB. We all met at the Scoville lot around 6 pm. Brian, Jeff and I teamed up to pull Chris's road tires off his bike and replacing them with his new MTB tires. Brian also fixed his faulty front derailleur to stay on the middle chainring. Within 20 minutes or so, we were off.

Jeff took the lead into the warm-up loop, followed by Brian, severine, Grassi and I took up the rear. I tried to help Chris with a few basic tips. He seemed to attack things within short order and I notice he has some really good balance. He hung right in there on the warm up loop. We then crossed Scoville again and headed into the southern trails. It's pretty tricky in there and I was impressed with how Chris didn't hold back and attacked a lot of the obstacles. His overall speed started to pick up as well. Carrie was doing a nice job too. Chris actually hit many of the obstacles that I skipped for several rides. He really is a bit of a natural and that's not a suck up. I was definitely impressed, especially given the piece of crap rigid bike he was riding.

We then crossed E. Chippens and sessioned around the rocky junction up there. Carrie took a few pics of us being foolish. Even Chris tried hitting the small drop there and wrecked nicely. Awesome job, bud! 8) We then headed down to B street. After some encouragement Brian finally took the B street ledge. We then headed back to the junction and took the Tunxis trail back to Scoville.

All in all a fun ride. I think we did a solid job introducing Chris to MTBing. Actually it was a pretty hard core intro. :lol: I hope you had a good time, Chris. You really did do a great job given that was your first ride. Carrie hung right in there as well. Nice job! I hope you two join us again soon.

We missed you, 2knees...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Was a fun getting out with some new people. Nice to meet you Chris and both you and Carrie did a great job out there.

Was also a change of pace for me being out there on the hardtail with the el cheapo platforms, definitely a different riding experience after being on a FS for about a month.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 14, 2008)

sounds like you guys had fun.. i was really considering blowing off the plans i had tonight to try and join up but couldn't swing it.. i'll make it up that way one of these days.


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

Pics?  I have _video_, man.   Working on it right now....

Thanks guys for letting me tag along!  The roots were a little more slippery than I'm used to, but heck, I've only been out there 4 or 5 times now.  It was fun!  Glad you guys got b to go down that ledge... I've been dying to see him do it but scared to encourage him (cuz I'm not dragging his ass out of the woods by myself!  ).

Chris, you did an awesome job tonight!  Considering you were on a bike with no suspension and is totally ancient, I'm impressed!  WTG!  

You all are much gutsier than I am.    But I feel like I'm making some progress on the stuff I did tackle.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

Great ride guys.  Chris did an awesome job, as did Carrie.  She got some video of us screwing around on that rock, including Chris's spill.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

I think we all took spills tonight, only Chris is lucky to have his recorded.

BTW I still have no clue how my rear wheel unhooked when I just about endoed.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think we all took spills tonight, only Chris is lucky to have his recorded.
> 
> BTW I still have no clue how my rear wheel unhooked when I just about endoed.



That was kinda freaky.  Maybe you didn't have it quite tight enough?


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Pics?  I have _video_, man.   Working on it right now....



Oh Jeez. :roll: Please do *not *include my first attempt at wheelie dropping that rock.  And a Grassi day one wreck on vid?! Thanks hilarious. :lol: If he decides to keep riding, that will be great footage to look back on. Too bad you didn't get Brian tackling the ledge.

A much slower pace tonight than usual, but I really enjoyed watching the newcomers ride. That's worth hanging back a bit, especially if we can get some new blood into the mix. Like I said, the learning curve is a steep one, but like skiing, it's all about the miles.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That was kinda freaky.  Maybe you didn't have it quite tight enough?



I don't think I have taken it off in years, I guess I should do some routine maintenance and check stuff on the bikes instead of just riding them.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a blast tonight gang.  Great meeting you Jeff.  Thanks for the patience and great intro to MTB gang.  I appreciate the kind words but I have a long way to go.  Just ask my taint.  Ouch.  There are probably other parts of my body that hurt but the safety meeting when I got home seemed to dull the pain.  I will definitely take that beater out a few more times this summer/fall.  

B and Sev, feel free to post my spill.  I def. want to see that.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That was kinda freaky.  Maybe you didn't have it quite tight enough?



That was weird. I suspect it was just loose. I had my rear wheel pop out of the drop-out on my Jamis once when pulling the kids up the driveway in the trailer. I had just replaced the skewer with the one for the trailer mount and I assumed I didn't tighten it enough.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

When you close the lever of a skewer it should be hard enough to leave a mark on your hand.


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I had gotten vid of Brian on the ledge.  Next time. 

Greg, sorry, it's all going in.  The vid is only 1 min 45 sec long.  :lol:  I promise, you can get some great vid of me falling another time to make up for it. 

Loading to YouTube now...


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> When you close the lever of a skewer it should be hard enough to leave a mark on your hand.



I've also read that you should start to feel resistance at the halfway mark.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Loading to YouTube now...



Where the hell is this rad video? I need to see Chris's wreck. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Where the hell is this rad video? I need to see Chris's wreck. :lol:



YouTube is taking it's sweet time with it, from what I gather.


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

Brian wanted me to load it at the highest quality possible. 

Loaded now...



Sorry no music... I was in a hurry.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

That rock is easily like 4-5 feet. It looks much smaller in the video.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> That rock is easily like 4-5 feet. It looks much smaller in the video.



I don't think there's anyway that rock is even close to 5 feet, it's more like 2-3 feet, IMHO.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't think there's anyway that rock is even close to 5 feet, it's more like 2-3 feet, IMHO.



I think you missed my sarcasm. 18" is more like it.... :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, I didn't even try it so who am I to say anything.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think you missed my sarcasm. 18" is more like it.... :lol:



Sorry, it's late.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Just ask my taint.



:lol:




I can honestly say, i'll school everyone of you guys if i ever make it out.


where's the b.s. meter now.  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian wanted me to load it at the highest quality possible.
> 
> Loaded now...
> 
> ...



Bunch of amateurs.......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2008)

Sick video....


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2008)

My crash looks like its in slow mo.  I was on top of that rock and just...... stopped.  :lol:  

Feeling saddle sore this morning but besides that I feel great.  Let me know when you guys are taking another slow ride.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> My crash looks like its in slow mo.  I was on top of that rock and just...... stopped.  :lol:
> 
> Feeling saddle sore this morning but besides that I feel great.  Let me know when you guys are taking another slow ride.


The proper term:
Your sit bones are tender 


Good job for a newb!

Nice Video.  I rode a trail with similar rocks a few weeks ago.  BIggest issue with my riding is keeping my stooopid head up!!!!

This rock wasn't as big as yours, but you can see my head down, ARGH!!!


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't screw with the speed of any of that video.  Wish I had taken the time to find music but it was so short that I just wasn't up to the task (plus my knowledge of music isn't too great anyway).  You did great, Grassi!  You handled that crash like a champ! 

Were you wearing padded liners last night?  They do make a difference.  I only started wearing them on the ride before last night and it's helped a lot.


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> BIggest issue with my riding is keeping my stooopid head up!!!!
> 
> This rock wasn't as big as yours, but you can see my head down, ARGH!!!


I think we all do that from time to time.  It's like not looking far enough ahead when you're new to skiing.  But once you get more comfortable, you realize you can actually look ahead and not crash.   (I don't look ahead much at this point, though... )


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> My crash looks like its in slow mo.  I was on top of that rock and just...... stopped.  :lol:
> 
> Feeling saddle sore this morning but besides that I feel great.  Let me know when you guys are taking another slow ride.



Keep an eye on chainlove.com for some mt biking shorts with a foam chamois in them, they make riding a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Bunch of amateurs.......



Indeed... :roll:



Grassi21 said:


> My crash looks like its in slow mo.  I was on top of that rock and just...... stopped.  :lol:
> 
> Feeling saddle sore this morning but besides that I feel great.  Let me know when you guys are taking another slow ride.



I will take a slow paced ride _anytime _you want to go. Seriously. The only way for you to improve is to ride a lot and you will be surprised how quickly your speed will increase after only a couple rides. Riding with faster riders can only help.



severine said:


> I didn't screw with the speed of any of that video.  Wish I had taken the time to find music but it was so short that I just wasn't up to the task (plus my knowledge of music isn't too great anyway).  You did great, Grassi!  You handled that crash like a champ!
> 
> Were you wearing padded liners last night?  They do make a difference.  I only started wearing them on the ride before last night and it's helped a lot.



I think you did a great job editing. Thanks for doing that.

Yeah, actual riding shorts make a huge difference. That and a decent saddle.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice TR and vid...Wish I could do these midweekers with you guys...just so damn busy  at work...Grassi and Severe good job!!!!   Chris I havent forgotton about those shows im gonna burn for ya...Hopefully Ill get around to doing it before skiing starts!!

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2008)

sev i didnt think you slo mo'ed the vid.  in my mind evereything happened so fast at the time.  seeing it after the fact makes it look so gaper-tastic.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

Chris,
Are you going to join is Sunday morning at the Rez.?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Nice TR and vid...Wish I could do these midweekers with you guys...just so damn busy  at work...Grassi and Severe good job!!!!   Chris I havent forgotton about those shows im gonna burn for ya...Hopefully Ill get around to doing it before skiing starts!!
> 
> steve



thanks steve. i was talking to a friend at work who you skied with at snow towards the end of the season.  dennis.  he spoke highly of your bump skillz.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> sev i didnt think you slo mo'ed the vid.  in my mind evereything happened so fast at the time.  seeing it after the fact makes it look so gaper-tastic.



You just have to let me make an avatar of that wreck for you.... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Chris,
> Are you going to join is Sunday morning at the Rez.?



that might be a tough sell with the wife. unless there are hiking trails she could hit with our son....


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> that might be a tough sell with the wife. unless there are hiking trails she could hit with our son....



There's plenty of paved rail trails and whatnot. Would she be up for "hanging" for 2 or 3 hours like that though? Probably some hiking in there too, I'd imagine.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> that might be a tough sell with the wife. unless there are hiking trails she could hit with our son....



There's stuff she could walk with your son there.

http://www.themdc.com/talcottmountain.htm


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> You just have to let me make an avatar of that wreck for you.... :lol:



if it looks cool i will rock it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know how much hiking she'd want to do with your son, but she could go across the street to Reservoir #6 and hike up to Heublein Tower on Talcott mountain if she wanted.  That's a fun little hike.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> if it looks cool i will rock it.



A number of possibilities.

*The Approach:*






*Mid-fall:*





*Ass Up!* :lol:





Look how far forward you are in that first one. No wonder you wrecked. :lol: Good on ya for trying though. I sure as hell wouldn't have on my first day on the bike. You have the sack necessary for MTBing that's for sure....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2008)

Ass up is the money shot..lol


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Look how far forward you are in that first one. No wonder you wrecked. :lol: Good on ya for trying though. I sure as hell wouldn't have on my first day on the bike. You have the sack necessary for MTBing that's for sure....



I completly agree.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

After reviewing the video a little closer Chris probably would of landed that if he didn't have that gaper come out of nowhere riding up the trail causing him to scrub all his speed.:-D

Was a picture perfect fall though!


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> After reviewing the video a little closer Chris probably would of landed that if he didn't have that gaper come out of nowhere riding up the trail causing him to scrub all his speed.:-D



Yeah, really. Totally poached his line. Friggin' gapers... :roll: :lol:



o3jeff said:


> Was a picture perfect fall though!



Indeed. Almost artistic in execution.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

Mastercard commercial?
Priceless!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

An animated .gif of the sequence would be even better. :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> An animated .gif of the sequence would be even better. :lol:


Agreed!

Nice screen captures, though.  Great job converting those to avis!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2008)

i have a good sack for MTB?  not sure about that.  the wife confioscated that a long time ago. 

i like the second shot.  looks like im doing some kind of inerted yoga pose.  can i grab that from your gallery.  thanks for the break-down greg.

sev i just watched your vid again.  i love the star wipe transition.  one of my favs!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i have a good sack for MTB.  not sure about that.  the wife confioscated that a long time ago.
> 
> i like the second shot.  looks like im doing some kind of inerted yoga pose.  can i grab that from your gallery.  thanks for the break-down greg.
> 
> sev i just watched your vid again.  i love the star wipe transition.  one of my favs!



The second one is my favorite too.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i like the second shot.  looks like im doing some kind of inerted yoga pose.  can i grab that from your gallery.  thanks for the break-down greg.



Absolutely. Do what you want with them and certainly don't feel obligated to use one...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Absolutely. Do what you want with them and certainly don't feel obligated to use one...



i will replace my avatar when i get home tonight.  i have been checking in from my phone all day and its a pain in the ass to navigate on this thing.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> ................ its a pain in the ass to navigate on this thing.


I think you found your Pic and your caption


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

I am surprised no one remembered to make note that Grassi was sporting a kick stand on his bike for the ride last night.

But then again if you look close at the video some tool still has reflectors on his bike


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am surprised no one remembered to make note that Grassi was sporting a kick stand on his bike for the ride last night.
> 
> But then again if you look close at the video some tool still has reflectors on his bike



:lol: I forgot about the kick stand, though it did come in handy as I attempted to fix the break away steering mid ride...


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure that backwards mounted tire is what caused Chris to wreck.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure that backwards mounted tire is what caused Chris to wreck.



We already point one finger at that guy for taking the line, now we find out he tried to sabotage the bike too.:-o


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We already point one finger at that guy for taking the line, now we find out he tried to sabotage the bike too.:-o



Communication breakdown. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff - were you planning to upload your GPS track? If not, I'll do mine. I thought it might be neat for Chris to see the route we took...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

I left mine in the car last night and was too lazy to to go back out and get it. I can do it later.

BTW, how come when you post yours, it only links to the map and not the stats like when I do mine?


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I left mine in the car last night and was too lazy to to go back out and get it. I can do it later.
> 
> BTW, how come when you post yours, it only links to the map and not the stats like when I do mine?



I just link to the large topo map usually.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I think you found your Pic and your caption



good one btw  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you guys wear special shirts/shorts for mountain biking????..to be aerodynamic and not be drenched in sweat?


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you guys wear special shirts/shorts for mountain biking????..to be aerodynamic and not be drenched in sweat?



Aerodynamic? :blink: We're not roadies. :lol:

I wear padded riding shorts and a synthetic shirt and socks.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I left mine in the car last night and was too lazy to to go back out and get it. I can do it later.
> 
> BTW, how come when you post yours, it only links to the map and not the stats like when I do mine?



I figured I'd throw mine up there:

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=452&w=0

A bit over 3 miles.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Oops, knew I forgot to do something. The miles rode jumped almost a half mile, when I looked at the end of the ride I think it was 2.67 on mine.

Swapped out my stuff into the new hydration pack, plenty of room now. Just haven't really tried to swap the bladder yet. The new one has a quick release hose while my other one the hose is a permanent connect. Just looks like it might be a pain to fish the hose through the long(2-3") loop each time while the old one just has small loops to fish the hose through. Probably don't need 100 oz water anyways.


----------

